# liability Insurance



## ROOFWORKSLTD (Jan 15, 2010)

How much are you guys paying and what coverage do you have?
I'm taking on some big contracts this year and I'm wondering what is reasonable.


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi
My Insurance for general work is very cheap & comes in at around £250, which is for £5M liability .
My hot works insurance has collapsed from over a grand to £360.00 for £1M liability.
I recently priced a Hot Works job in Edinburgh City Chambers(listed & historic building) & could not afford the Insurance to do the job-It was a £4Grand Flat roof, but was bang in the middle of the City Chambers on a timber roof.
I need over £50M Liability which is coming in at around £7000 for Hot Works, so I dont think somehow the Council are going to buy £11000 for a £4000 job.
Priced for rubber instead


----------

